# Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 i3 4150 4th Generation supported motherboard please s



## vinesh1923 (Oct 19, 2014)

i need to assemble a new system with i3 4th gen. and need 2 or 4 GB graphic card supported motherboard and chip set is amd 


Asus B85M-G Motherboard having the problem with PCI slot in future 

please help me to find the right combination 

Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 i3 4130 4th Generation Processor
motherboard ??????
Forsa NVIDIA GT630 4 GB or 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card

motherboard ?

please help me i need to buy in next 5 day it is right time for buying a new pc component as this time or i have to wait plzz rpl...


----------



## vinesh1923 (Oct 19, 2014)

*Re: Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 i3 4150 4th Generation supported motherboard please sugges*

i want to buy a new Processor and motherboard please help me

my choice is

Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 i3 4130 4th Generation Processor socket 1150

Asus M5A97 Motherboard 2.0 socket 1155

is that ok or any problem with this combo

also i want to add new graphic card please help me

thank u in advance


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 i3 4150 4th Generation supported motherboard please sugges*

The Asus M5A97 is a AMD socket AM3+ board not a Intel board.

I'm unclear what you mean by "Asus B85M-G Motherboard having the problem with PCI slot in future " Do you need a PCI slot for something, or does it not have enough PCIe slots?


----------



## vinesh1923 (Oct 19, 2014)

*Re: Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 i3 4150 4th Generation supported motherboard please sugges*

i want to buy new one like 

Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 i3 4130 4th Generation Processor socket 1150

Asus M5A97 Motherboard 2.0 socket 1155


it is okk or not 

Asus B85M-G Motherboard with that board only 1 pci and 2 mini pci is there for future my on-board component is not working than i have to buy a new that time my 1 pci is alredy use for graphic card that time i have a trouble 

please need your help with this

i want to buy new 

i3 4th gn. with asus motherboard


----------



## vinesh1923 (Oct 19, 2014)

*Re: Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 i3 4150 4th Generation supported motherboard please sugges*

my requirement

Intel® Core™ i3-4150 Processor (3M Cache, 3.50 GHz)

Motherboard ?????????

DDR3 RAM 4 GB (2+2) 

graphic card 4 GB or 2 GB 

please help me to find the best combo for that please


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 i3 4150 4th Generation supported motherboard please sugges*



> Asus M5A97 Motherboard 2.0 socket 1155


The M5A97 is not a socket 1155 board.

If you want more PCIe slots(not the same as PCI slots) look for a full size ATX board not a mATX or uATX board like this one> Motherboards - Z97-P - ASUS


----------



## vinesh1923 (Oct 19, 2014)

*Re: Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 i3 4150 4th Generation supported motherboard please sugges*

thank u for ur rpl sirrr

my budget not alow me to buy that one 



but i found one combination please help me with that Motherboards - Z97-P - ASUS

Processor Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 i3 4130 4th Generation 

Motherboard asus H81M-V3

Graphics Card NVIDIA GeForce GT 630 2GB 2 GB DDR3

i want to assemble a new system with that configuration


please rpl and help me with your suggestion


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 i3 4150 4th Generation supported motherboard please sugges*

The H81M V3 does not appear to support the i3 4130 > Motherboards - H81M-V3 - ASUS

Look for a H81M-V PLUS or H81M-PLUS


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 i3 4150 4th Generation supported motherboard please sugges*

When you find a Mobo that you want and is within your budget, go to the Mobo manufacturer's site, look at the CPU Support List to see what CPU's are/are not compatible.


----------



## vinesh1923 (Oct 19, 2014)

*Re: Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 i3 4150 4th Generation supported motherboard please sugges*

*H81M-V3*




Specifications



CPU Intel® Socket 1150 for 4th Generation Core™ i7/Core™ i5/Core™ i3/Pentium®/Celeron® Processors 
Supports Intel® 22 nm CPU
Supports Intel® Turbo Boost Technology 2.0 
* The Intel® Turbo Boost Technology 2.0 support depends on the CPU types.
* Refer to www.asus.com for CPU support list


what abt Intel® Core™ i3-4150 Processor (3M Cache, 3.50 GHz) with asus H81M-V3 motherboard 

H81M-V PLUS and H81M-PLUS having issue with PCI slot as i alredy said
1 x PCIe x16 and 2 mini PCI

i want 
1 x PCIe x16
1 x PCIe 2.0 x1 
for future want to add new hardware like audio jack and external modem and other component

please help me with that


----------



## vinesh1923 (Oct 19, 2014)

*Re: Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 i3 4150 4th Generation supported motherboard please sugges*

CPU-Upgrade: ASUS H81M-E processor support

as a link said 
The H81M V3 is support the i3 4130

please help me


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 i3 4150 4th Generation supported motherboard please sugges*

The other boards have the faster PCIe x1 slots if that's your only concern.

If you want more slots you need to move to a larger size board.


----------



## vinesh1923 (Oct 19, 2014)

*Re: Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 i3 4150 4th Generation supported motherboard please sugges*

only 
2 slot 
1 x PCIe x16
1 x PCIe 2.0 x1

please rpl and help me with your suggestion for motherboard 

CPU-Upgrade: ASUS H81M-E processor support

as a link said 
The H81M V3 is support the i3 4130

please help me


----------



## vinesh1923 (Oct 19, 2014)

*Re: Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 i3 4150 4th Generation supported motherboard please sugges*

ASUS Motherboard - B85M-E 
ASUS Motherboard - H87M-PLUS 
ASUS Motherboard - H81M-C

that is ok with Intel 3.4 GHz LGA 1150 i3 4150 4th Generation processor

please help me


----------



## vinesh1923 (Oct 19, 2014)

*Motherboard and CPU*

Intel® Core™ i3-4150 Processor (3M Cache, 3.50 GHz)

ASUS Motherboard - B85M-E

this is a good combo for me please help me 


also i want to add 2 GB graphic card (NVIDIA)

please reply


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Motherboard and CPU*

Is there a question here? What is your issue?


----------



## vinesh1923 (Oct 19, 2014)

I need ur suggestion on this 
I want to buy a new motherboard and cup and grapic card please help


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Motherboard and CPU*

well the motherboard and cpu are fine, you want a 2GB graphics card is this correct?

if so how much money do you want to spend?

and what is the make model and wattage of your power supply?


----------



## vinesh1923 (Oct 19, 2014)

thank you so much for reply...

i want to buy a new graphic card (NDIVIA) my budget 100 $ (ind RS. 5,000 to 6,000) 

and power supply (SMPS) is that 

*ZEB-450W(T-SATA-PLUS)*









•  Black matt finish  •  120 mm fan with red blades  •  Black fan grill  •  Honeycomb vents on the back  •  3 SATA connectors 
  AC input  115/230V~  10/6A  60/50Hz  Output  +3.3 V  +5V  +12V  -5V  -12V  +5VSB  22A  35A  16A  0.3A  0.8A  2A
normal SMPS is ok for this configration or i have to buy a heavy duty SMPS....???????????


this my home use i m a interior design

please help me


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your not going to get much for that money and to get a decent graphics card you would most likely needs new psu. Heavy duty isn't really the answer when it comes to power supplies its quality that counts so you need a good make such as antec hcg,xfx or seasonic.

But I would suggest you need around $200 to get a half decent graphics card which is around 12223.00 rs

this is a half decent card Buy Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 TI OC 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card Online at Best Prices In India | Flipkart.com

but you would also need this Buy Seasonic S12II 620 Watts PSU Online at Best Prices In India | Flipkart.com


----------



## vinesh1923 (Oct 19, 2014)

my budget not allow your option 

please give me opinion on this product 

Motherboard ASUS - H97M-E
Zebronic ZEB-450W Gold Series 450 Watts PSU 
ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GT 610 Synergy Edition 2 GB DDR3 G... 

ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GT 610 Synergy Edition 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card - ZOTAC : Flipkart.com


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the card is ok the power supply is crap.

The power supply is the most important part of your computer. There is no point in having a good motherboard and a half decent graphics card and using a piece of rubbish to power it. Low quality power supplies can damage your system beyond repair.

As I said earlier good makes are seasonic, xfx and Antec HCG.

how about this Buy Gainward NVIDIA GT620 2048M sDDR3 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card Online at Best Prices In India | Flipkart.com

Buy Seasonic S12II 520 Watts PSU Online at Best Prices In India | Flipkart.com

It might be wise of you to save up a bit more money. You would be really disappointed if you bought those parts and then ended up with a computer that is broken because you used a low quality power supply that damaged it.


----------



## vinesh1923 (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you so much for your reply sir....
What abt this PSU??
Seasonic SS400BT PSU

http://www.flipkart.com/seasonic-ss400bt-psu/p/itmdfbeqezgmgggf?pid=PSUDFBEPQB2ZCCMS


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need more power than that although the make is good. The card you chose earlier needs a 500w psu and you need account for the other equipment that is running of it.

The 520w one I linked is ideal.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The GT 620 is not a power hungry card> GeForce GT 620 | Specifications | GeForce

If the rest of the system is kept light on resources the 400 w will work.


----------



## vinesh1923 (Oct 19, 2014)

thank u for all your kind support 

i found new PSU please reply on that

great to have your expert support 

Corsair VS550 ATX Power Supply AC Input Rating DC Output Rating AC Input: 200V - 240V DC Output +3.3V +5V +12V -12V +5Vsb Current: 5A Max Load 18A 18A 42A 0.3A 2.5A Frequency: 47Hz - 63Hz Maximum Combined Wattage 110W 504W 3.6W 12.5W Total Power: 550W


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

A couple steps up from the Zebronic, but the Seasonic unit is better.


----------

